# Pasar corriente de 48 V a 12 V



## boby (Jun 1, 2009)

Hola saludos, trabajo con una carretilla electrica que la bateria es de 48 V, anteriormente tenia un cristal trasero con una termoresistencia que se rompio y no sustituyeron, dejando el cable suelto, mi idea seria pornerme accesorior como un ventilador de coche o una radio
Mi pregunta es ¿como se podria sin complicar mucho pasar a 12 V la corriente? 
Gracias de antemano


----------



## alexus (Jun 1, 2009)

aqui te adjunto algo, 

es bien basico, en caso de construirlo, procura que las dos resistencias sean iguales, y de suficiente disipacion, yo usaria resistencias de alambre con cuerpo de porcelana..


----------



## boby (Jun 1, 2009)

Primero agradecer tu rapida respuesta, pero ya te pediria que me especificaras el nombre de las resistencias que deberia de pedir en la tienda y asi no ire como el Gañan de muchachada nui a la tienda. 
Un saludo


----------



## algp (Jun 1, 2009)

Boby entiendo que quieres un circuito para convertir 48V a 12V. Eso es un convertidor de tension o un regulador de tension.

En cualquier otro sitio no es mucho problema decir corriente en sentido generico, pero en un foro de electronica debemos llamar a las cosas por su nombre. Una cosa es tension ( se mide en voltios ), y otra cosa es corriente ( se mide en amperios ).

Hay varias opciones posibles para un circuito asi, pero hay que saber cuanta corriente ( amperios ) va a consumir ( maximo ) lo que se va a conectar a la salida de 12V.

En principio se trata de un circuito regulador de tension. Si se hace un regulador lineal, el circuito es mas simple, pero se pierde una cantidad considerable de energia en calor. Un regulador conmutado es mas eficiente ( mucho menor cantidad de energia se pierde en calor ), pero el diseño e implementacion es mas complejo.



			
				alexus dijo:
			
		

> aqui te adjunto algo,
> 
> es bien basico, en caso de construirlo, procura que las dos resistencias sean iguales, y de suficiente disipacion, yo usaria resistencias de alambre con cuerpo de porcelana..



*Alexus* el circuito que has recomendado *no sirve *para esta aplicacion.
Tal como lo has posteado ( con 2 resistencias de 1K ) solo "funcionaria" si la carga es resistiva pura de 500 ohms. Lo cual es bastante improbable.


----------



## Rock-R (Jun 1, 2009)

yo utilizo el siguiente circuito,::
pero el tema de la corriente es critico, decime con exactitud que es lo que vas a conectar?


----------



## boby (Jun 2, 2009)

Hola, perdon por mi poca idea, hablo de Voltios, en concreto de una enorme bateria de 48 V de carretilla electrica, quiero utilizar los cables (positivo-negativo) que antes se usaban para el cristal termoelectrico antivao(igual que el de los coches) que con un tester confirme que tiene 48 V
Mi intensión seria colocar un pequeño ventilador de coche de 12 V que compre hace tiempo, tambien con el tiempo me gustaria ajustar una radio de estas de radio CD que se puede alimentar por pilas que si sumas todas suelen consumir 12 V.
Gracias


----------



## Rock-R (Jun 2, 2009)

boby, creo que necesitas como 5A para el ventilador y la radio, 
otra idea .::


http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/22757/STMICROELECTRONICS/LM338.html

previo al regulador, vas a tener que colocar una o varias resistencias, el tema es que el valor de dicha resistencia depende de la resistencia de la carga, ... habria que saber cuanto consume cada cosa, ventilador, estereo, .ect... para calcular la resistencia previa al regulador...


----------



## algp (Jun 2, 2009)

Rock-R dijo:
			
		

> boby, creo que necesitas como 5A para el ventilador y la radio,
> otra idea .::
> http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/22757/STMICROELECTRONICS/LM338.html
> 
> previo al regulador, vas a tener que colocar una o varias resistencias, el tema es que el valor de dicha resistencia depende de la resistencia de la carga, ... habria que saber cuanto consume cada cosa, ventilador, estereo, .ect... para calcular la resistencia previa al regulador...



El problema es que la tension de entrada es 48V y la tension ( Vin - Vout ) maxima que soporta el LM338 es 35V. Poner resistencias en serie solo funcionara si la corriente de la carga es constante. Si el radio se apaga, y el ventilador se apaga..  facilmente Vin-Vout superara los 35V con lo que tenemos altas probabilidades de dañar el CI LM338.
Mas aun, en el momento en el que recien se conectan los 48V a la entrada, gracias a la carga del condensador C2 tenemos tambien probabilidades de tener por un corto tiempo una tension Vin- Vout = 48V. Un caso similar puede ocurrir ante un corto circuito accidental en el lado de 12V, con la diferencia que ante un corto circuito los 48V en Vin-Vout estarian presentes por mas tiempo.

Una opcion mas fiable puede ser usar el LM317HV http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM117HV.pdf, este soporta hasta 60V de tension Vin - Vout. La corriente maxima de salida es 1.5A, pero cuando la tension Vin-Vout es 35V, la corriente de salida se limita a 0.5A aprox. En el datasheet se pueden ver algunas formas de lograr mas corriente si fuese necesario.

Ojo que el LM337HV necesita disipador de calor. Y si usas alguno de los circuitos del datasheet para aumentar la corriente el transistor de potencia tambien nececsita disipador de calor.

Mas eficiente ( menor perdida de potencia en calor ) seria un conversor conmutado, pero el diseño es un poco mas complicado.

Por ultimo... boby no es necesario pedir disculpas por no saber. Nadie nace sabiendo. 
Si te atrae la electronica te recomiendo aprender un poco lo basico primero, los conceptos de tension, corriente, resistencia, ley de ohm. Y luego de eso ( de preferencia no antes ! ) podrias intentar experimentar un poco haciendo un circuito como el regulador de tension lineal. Y estaremos encantados de ayudarte.

Suerte.


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 2, 2009)

El problema que le veo al 7812 y que nadie mencionò es la disipaciòn!
(48V-12V)*5A= 180W.... Algo completamente INEFICIENTE.

Boby la bateria es una sola? o son varias juntas?


----------



## Rock-R (Jun 2, 2009)

En mi lugar, compraria una bateria, porque entre comprar reguladores y demas, al final me sale mas caro, 
no olvidemos que boby menciono algo que no se le complique tanto, pero si, es mas complejo si fuese una sola bateria...


----------



## boby (Jun 2, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Boby la bateria es una sola? o son varias juntas?



Es una bateria sola, es la bateria que alimenta el motor electrico de la bateria, es como una bateria de coche pero del tamaño de un arcon, como referencia el alumbrado es de 2 lamparas en serie de 24 V.
Mi primitiva idea era conectar en serie el ventilador de 12 V y alguna lampara o algo que haga completar los 48 V
Cierto es que no me quiero complicar en exceso ni hacer un gasto economico importante
Gracias, un saludo


----------



## analfabeta (Jun 2, 2009)

¿No se podría intentar con un zener? aunque creo el problema sería la potencia, pero igual conectando unos cuantos en paralelo podría ser mas sencillo

o ya mas simple y burdo, unos 17 diodos que aguanten 6A en serie  0.7X17=11.9


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 2, 2009)

Los Zeners no sirven para este caso, estamos hablando de corrientes importantes (y 48V)...
En mi opiniòn... o poner una bateria adicional (una de gel de 7 Amperios/hora sería adecuada) o... una fuente conmutada (que no es facil como para primer proyecto en Electronica)...


----------



## guilledef (Mar 29, 2011)

alexus dijo:


> aqui te adjunto algo,
> 
> es bien basico, en caso de construirlo, procura que las dos resistencias sean iguales, y de suficiente disipacion, yo usaria resistencias de alambre con cuerpo de porcelana..



hola, mira yo tengo tres l7812cv conectados en paralelo para una tira de led de 12 v con unconsumo no mayor a 0.40a y lo puce en un camion de 24 voltios que encendido llega hasta casi 48v me dirias como hago para uqe no se me quemen por que ya se me quemaron dos de esos reguladores, muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2011)

guilledef dijo:


> hola, mira yo tengo tres l7812cv conectados en paralelo para una tira de led de 12 v con unconsumo no mayor a 0.40a y lo puce en un camion de 24 voltios que encendido llega hasta casi 48v me dirias como hago para uqe no se me quemen por que ya se me quemaron dos de esos reguladores, muchas gracias



También se te deberían quemar las lámparas de iluminación ya que les estarías mandando el doble de tensión. 

Si tienen hasta 48V estas superando la tensión máxima que soportan los 7812 (35Vcc)

Debes reducir la tensión que le aplicas a los reguladores, tal vez una resistencia de potencia.
Y la conexión en paralelo no es lo más apropiado, seria mejor colocar un regulador de mayor capacidad de corriente.

Otra alternativa es que tomes 12V del punto de unión entre las 2 baterías del camión, siempre y cuando este tenga 2 baterías.


----------



## guilledef (Mar 29, 2011)

no tiene dos baterias, no puedo tocar mucho de eso solo tengo qeu ver eso que esta en el camion nada mas

muchas gracias pero me darias algun circuito alternativo o algo para solucionar eso? tengo solo los reguladores 7812 nada mas!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2011)

Mira si puedes conseguir 4 resistencias de 7,4Ω * 5W, las colocas en serie y con esa serie alimentas a tus reguladores.
Van a calentar bastante, así que trata de ubicarlas en algún lugar ventilado y sin peligro de chamuscar algo.
¿ Tus reguladores están sobre algún disipador ?


----------



## guilledef (Mar 29, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mira si puedes conseguir 4 resistencias de 7,4Ω * 5W, las colocas en serie y con esa serie alimentas a tus reguladores.
> Van a calentar bastante, así que trata de ubicarlas en algún lugar ventilado y sin peligro de chamuscar algo.
> ¿ Tus reguladores están sobre algún disipador ?



si tienen dicipador!! tome de nuevo una lectura y tiene 30/31 voltios y 0.70/0.72 a


----------

